# Battlefield 2142 PUNKBUSTER



## coolguy211 (Aug 7, 2007)

Whenever i play battlefield 2142 online and i connect to a server it only lasts about 5 mins and exits an says Punkbuster. Please help.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

It should say something else... Please post the entire message.


----------



## coolguy211 (Aug 7, 2007)

No it just says PUNKBUSTER


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

have you try enable punkbuster, if still doesn't work, i would rather try download an update for punkbuster here


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh it sounds like the version of punkbuster is not up to date and is registering as in effective...so ul have to reinstall it from gamebyrons link...deffinatly!


----------



## coolguy211 (Aug 7, 2007)

i updated it but then during gameplay it said "service communications failure pnkbustr exe. heartbeats stopped" an the game exited to the menu with the window appearing sayin PUNKBUSTER


----------



## coolguy211 (Aug 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Try this link http://punkbuster.com/index.php?page=pbsvcfaq.php

Since i give you the link, Your gonna have major lags when you play BF 2142 because of your video card is onboard and its very bad for games when you use a laptop., and probaby ram also.


----------



## RedruM919 (Aug 31, 2007)

same thing happened to me... just reinstall the game


----------



## Springbok21420 (Oct 10, 2007)

I had problems with this game to and spent a lot of time trying to figure it out, but the easiest way to fix it if you are on Vista is to right click on your link to the game, 
2. Select properties
3. Select Compatibility
4. Chose "Run this program as administrator"
This is the only thing that worked for me, and i tried re-installation (3 times) and manually updating it.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah...yeh i tried the whoile run as admin thing...sometimes this just doesnt fix it tho...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

http://forums.techguy.org/games/635991-punkbuster-help-here.html#post5204500

try this...it could help you out with all your punk buster probs


----------

